# Have you experienced this, is this normal?



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi! I am new here searching for info. I have severe anemia hgb 8.4 hct 28.9 ferritin 1.18 iron 9 iron sat 1.7, low wbc 3.4. I was hospitalized and recieved a few blood transfusions due to fibroids- I felt great coming home much better. I have lived this way for many years. I was diagnosed with celiac 2 years ago and started the gfree diet hoping anemia would clear. Out of nowwhere my blood pressure dropped 95/55 I was dizzy for days could not stand up had to lay down could not watch tv- this was following the transfusions. Doc said it was anemia- gained 10 pounds- and felt plowed like a mac truck hit me. So tired and sore. Memory horrible. Just overall very sick feeling. I had to sit on the toilet and prop my arm up on the sink to blowdry hair because I felt so tired. Diagnosed with Hashi's after pushing doc. She said TSH over 14 treated with synthroid 50micrograms. Started treatment june 8th. 
Today: I am soooo tired, short of breath with everyday chores, bloodshot eyes, EXTREME hair loss, cold then hot, legs feel like ran marathon going up and down stairs, bruising easily, I feel so frustrated. I am 36 and I feel so old. Is this normal- my doc has suggested these symptoms are due to depression- I admit that this disease and feeling like this for so long has made me feel depressed- but to say it is the route..... NO I am a happy mother of 4 kids, I want her to test my blood to see if I need a med increase am I being unreasonable? Please help. THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

proud-armywife said:


> Hi! I am new here searching for info. I have severe anemia hgb 8.4 hct 28.9 ferritin 1.18 iron 9 iron sat 1.7, low wbc 3.4. I was hospitalized and recieved a few blood transfusions due to fibroids- I felt great coming home much better. I have lived this way for many years. I was diagnosed with celiac 2 years ago and started the gfree diet hoping anemia would clear. Out of nowwhere my blood pressure dropped 95/55 I was dizzy for days could not stand up had to lay down could not watch tv- this was following the transfusions. Doc said it was anemia- gained 10 pounds- and felt plowed like a mac truck hit me. So tired and sore. Memory horrible. Just overall very sick feeling. I had to sit on the toilet and prop my arm up on the sink to blowdry hair because I felt so tired. Diagnosed with Hashi's after pushing doc. She said TSH over 14 treated with synthroid 50micrograms. Started treatment june 8th.
> Today: I am soooo tired, short of breath with everyday chores, bloodshot eyes, EXTREME hair loss, cold then hot, legs feel like ran marathon going up and down stairs, bruising easily, I feel so frustrated. I am 36 and I feel so old. Is this normal- my doc has suggested these symptoms are due to depression- I admit that this disease and feeling like this for so long has made me feel depressed- but to say it is the route..... NO I am a happy mother of 4 kids, I want her to test my blood to see if I need a med increase am I being unreasonable? Please help. THANK YOU ALL!!


So, how high was your TSH? You said doc said, "TSH over 14.)

Have you done anything about the fibroids?

It sounds to me like you are very very tired;not depressed.

Will you be seeing the doctor at the 8 week mark around 8/8 for lab tests and further titration of your thyroxine?

What kind of iron are you taking? I do recommend liquid Floradix (fast absorbing) and this must be taken 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement.

Do you use iron cookware which if not is a good idea?

Have you had any antibodies' tests run for your thyroid? In addition to TSH, did your doc run the FREE T4 and FREE T3?

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Welcome to the board!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

proud-armywife said:


> Diagnosed with Hashi's after pushing doc. She said TSH over 14 treated with synthroid 50micrograms. Started treatment june 8th.


Welcome from another newbie and yikes! That is a very high TSH. Most folks here and some doctors will agree that something roughly in the 1.0-2.0 range is good for Hashi's patients.

Andros is right, ask your doc to test for Free T3 and Free T4 to see what's actually available for your body to use in the area of thyroid hormones. Same goes for the antibody tests if they haven't run them already.

I'm sure that between the high TSH and the anemia this is why you are feeling so tired and awful. It's been about 6-7 weeks on your 50 MCG of Synthroid now. It should start taking effect. It's also possible that you may need a dose increase (only do 12.5 or 25 MCG increases at one time), and then re-test 6-8 weeks later, as Andros suggested.

Honestly, you had to get a blood transfusion, you had fibroids, anemia, and now a high TSH. Your doc shouldn't expect you to be bouncing off the walls and full of energy. I'm sure it will take time for your body to adjust and clear things out. I really don't see how the doc is linking all of that to depression. Having an elevated TSH likely means that the thyroid antibodies you have are also likely running rampant. The physical and mental signs & symptoms are to be expected with all of that.

My suggestion is to pester your doc about the other thyroid tests, get tested again in the next week or two, see your doc, and potentially wind up with an increased dose of Synthroid and go from there.

Something else to keep in mind is that there are various generic and brand-names of thyroid medicine out there. If they have you on a generic levothyroxine, you may want to check your pill bottle and be sure it says "Synthroid", not "Generic for Synthroid". Each person responds to different thyroid medicines differently, and there is 10% dosage wiggle room for the manufacturers (ex., on a given generic you may be taking 50 MCG, but only getting 45 MCG or maybe even 55 MCG). One medication may work better for you than another. Either way, I'd try to get on a _true_ brand-name (Synthroid, Levoxyl, etc.), not a generic substitution. Your doc will need to write "dispense as written" on the RX, otherwise the pharmacy will likely substitute a generic.

One other thing... it takes at least 3-4 weeks for the thyroid medication to begin working properly in your body. And about 6-8 weeks to fully peak on a given dose. So you may notice one step forward, and then two steps back in the meantime. It's not something that within a day of taking it you feel great, unfortunately it takes some time.

Hope you are feeling better soon and hang in there! :anim_32:


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You sound like you are undermedicated. And you are not unreasonable to expect her to retest your blood and increase your medication if needed. If she will not, you need a new doctor.

50 mcg is one of the normal starting doses but most of us move up from there. My TSH started at 8.4 and I am now at a dose of 75 mcg. Everybody responds differently but I doubt 50 is enough for you.

Do not let them stop increasing your medication as soon as your number come in range. My doctor wanted to stop when my TSH was 2.02 but I still only felt 80 % better. Like many on this board, I feel best with my TSH under 1.0. For many of us, it is a bit of a battle with our doctors to drive our numbers to the point that we feel well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> You sound like you are undermedicated. And you are not unreasonable to expect her to retest your blood and increase your medication if needed. If she will not, you need a new doctor.
> 
> 50 mcg is one of the normal starting doses but most of us move up from there. My TSH started at 8.4 and I am now at a dose of 75 mcg. Everybody responds differently but I doubt 50 is enough for you.
> 
> Do not let them stop increasing your medication as soon as your number come in range. My doctor wanted to stop when my TSH was 2.02 but I still only felt 80 % better. Like many on this board, I feel best with my TSH under 1.0. For many of us, it is a bit of a battle with our doctors to drive our numbers to the point that we feel well.


And you have to wonder what kind of sense that makes for it is the med that brought the numbers into range (even though they are still not where you need them.)

And to think they go to college to learn this sort of logic. 
Sigh!


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses. I have recently not felt well that is why my response came so late. Is it possible to also swing hypo and hyper ? I have asked for a copy of my blood tests so that I can start piecing this together. I do not feel 100% I went to the store to pick out a pot for my plant I was so happy to get out of the house.....shortly into the trip I felt like I needed to sit down. Out of breath headache a bit sick to my stomach........and just tired. I can't live like this. I feel like this has completely monopolized all of the summer, my life....I came home and slept. I got up went in the car with my hubby slept for about 30 more minutes- went through costco for about an hour. And I was done. I see my doc tomorrow- Also my eyes have been bloodshot is this also normal? Thank you so much for the advice I appreciate your knowledge....I am searching as much info as possible. I want this to end ASAP Good Luck to you all and will check in soon.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Define "normal", LOL. 

Joking aside, everything you are describing are things that sound familiar to me and probably 99.9% of the folks here. I've only recently been diagnosed with Hashi's, but I suspect I've had it for around 10 years or so. When I think back to how I felt, things start to make sense and fall into place.

Yes, you can swing between hyper and hypo. That is the nature of Hashi's and the antibodies doing their thing. Eventually your hyper swings are supposed to subside, and you go fully hypo. I think it is different for everyone as far as timing.

Your short trips into the store and Costco bring back plenty of memories for me. Dizziness, light-headed, sweating, hot, cold, tired, fatigued, drowsy, memory troubles, emotional, anxious, depressed, irritable, headaches, weak, joint aches, nausea, no stamina, sunken eyes, swollen eyes, urinating lots, diarrhea, constipation, no appetite, insomnia, etc. The list goes on and on...

Try to get in to see your doc ASAP. If they don't have any openings, ask to be put on the cancellation list. Don't let them give you the run-around. It sounds like you don't feel good at all -- that is something they need to address.

:anim_32:


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Bigfoot- Thank you I cannot express my relief just too see the list of things you wrote. Thank you for taking the time to answer me I really needed to hear from someone with the disease- I feel a little better knowing that there will be an end, and I am not crazy. I am so grateful for the support from all of you.


----------

